# Requirements for ATi HD4850!!!



## george101 (Sep 6, 2008)

guys am planning to buy hd4850.. my current config is E6300, intel dg965ss, 1x2gb 667Mhz ram, 500gb and 2x250gb HDD, i-ball gamer cabin + default 400W PSU tat came with mobo.... i dnt knw much abt ati graphics cards and dnt knw which brand to go for... plz reply which one shud i go for along with its price and also if any changes shud b made to my current config so tat it wnt bottleneck 4850... w8ing for replies....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2008)

Get a better PSU like Cooler Master 600W or 500W. Make sure that it will fit in your cabinet. your 400W will not be able to run HD4850 properly.

Get Sapphire/Palit/XpertVision card. costs 11k for Sapphire but is the best.


----------



## yesh1683 (Sep 6, 2008)

*U just need to change SMPS to 500W

Make sure u buy 4850 for less than 9.5k

Because i asked my local dealer he said it costed 12k
but at lynx india i took it for 9.5k (xpertvision)
*


----------



## george101 (Sep 6, 2008)

i want to to get 4850+psu as cheap as possible... so i think i wil go for CM 500W... wil it b sufficient??? also which vendor has the cheaperst 4850???


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

george101 said:


> i want to to get 4850+psu as cheap as possible... so i think i wil go for CM 500W... wil it b sufficient??? also which vendor has the cheaperst 4850???



go for palit its cheap yet quality wise good and u will not regret it ...not problem with high temps or fan noise ...depending upon where u live and when u buy it it should be near 9.2k to 9.5k ...

Personal opinion...its better than sapphire!


----------



## george101 (Sep 6, 2008)

but am frm kerala... wer can i get it here???


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2008)

You can order it online at lynax.com or theitwares.com

Palit one is about 9200.00 and xpervision is 8900.00 

link for palit one *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


----------



## george101 (Sep 6, 2008)

but if i order from itwares or lynx, wat abt warenty... and hw can i avail them???


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

george101 said:


> but if i order from itwares or lynx, wat abt warenty... and hw can i avail them???



please ask the local dealer if they will be able to give the warranty  for palit brand purchased from itwares or lynx ...cos i know for sure that kolkata vendors and vendors at my place refuse to provide warranty ....but if vendors at ur place give it ...its the best bet u can get !!

but i suggest u buy it from tirupati (it might be little costly ..might cost u 9.7k).....or some shop which deals with tirupati ...(cos then it could squeeze the best deal for u and u could it for the price ...u will pay to get it from itwares ..that is 9.35k including shipping )


i m giving u the contact information 

tirupati branch -
*www.tirupati.net/widgets/gen_159.1.gif *www.tirupati.net/widgets/spacer.gif     [SIZE=-2]          

G54-Panampilly Nagar, Cochin - 682036. Kerala. Phone - 0484 - 3232332 Contact - Jerry Devassey     [/SIZE]

do let us know ...when u buy it ....also ..u must atleast go for 500W CM ..its a must!



desiibond said:


> Get a better PSU like Cooler Master 600W or 500W. Make sure that it will fit in your cabinet. your 400W will not be able to run HD4850 properly.
> 
> Get Sapphire/Palit/XpertVision card. costs 11k for Sapphire but is the best.




i disagree with sapphire being best ....it oldest ATI partner so has biggest name ...as for as HD4850 goes palit gives the latest BIOS,which sapphire doesn't still.... the new latest BIOS with which all the Palit/xpertvision cards are coming,solves the problem of card running of high temperature and fan noise ...all Palit cards run cool idling @ 45~49 deg and 67~70 deg for full load,and with no noise atall ....

about sapphire ..atleast in india they are still selling the model with old BIOS so
*beware* buyers ...please buy the card with latest manufacturing date.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

ATi recommands 500W PSU 
512MB of RAM (1GB highly recommanded)
PCIe-x16 Slot.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> You can order it online at lynax.com or theitwares.com
> 
> Palit one is about 9200.00 and xpervision is 8900.00
> 
> link for palit one *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm



my dear friend Xpertvision HD4850 @lynx will cost u about 9.4 with 4% VAT and shipping ....and at itwares the palit one will cost u 9200 + 170 (atleast for shipping) ~ 9.k  with shipping...

always look for the final price u will buy it...when looking closely it makes 500/- difference which could matter for a person like me ...atleast.


----------



## george101 (Sep 6, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> please ask the local dealer if they will be able to give the warranty  for palit brand purchased from itwares or lynx ...cos i know for sure that kolkata vendors and vendors at my place refuse to provide warranty ....but if vendors at ur place give it ...its the best bet u can get !!
> 
> but i suggest u buy it from tirupati (it might be little costly ..might cost u 9.7k).....or some shop which deals with tirupati ...(cos then it could squeeze the best deal for u and u could it for the price ...u will pay to get it from itwares ..that is 9.35k including shipping )
> 
> ...



hey thanx for the contact details... i wil cal them and let u knw... by d way does dey deal with coolermaster too??? and is palit 4850 available with them???

which is better??? gecube or palit or xpertvision???


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

george101 said:


> hey thanx for the contact details... i wil cal them and let u knw... by d way does dey deal with coolermaster too??? and is palit 4850 available with them???



yes they deal in palit ...i m not sure they deal with coolermaster ...but they deal in ,corsair,OCZ,[SIZE=+1]thermaltake, and tagan which are very good but expensive PSU brands

please look around and see if u can find a coolermaster locally ...
[/SIZE]


----------



## george101 (Sep 6, 2008)

i hav gone to many shops in cochin but till nw i havnt seen any shop setting a descent psu from CM,Corsair,etc..tats y i askd...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

george101 said:


> i hav gone to many shops in cochin but till nw i hav seen any shop setting a descent psu from CM,Corsair,etc..tats y i askd...




when u give them a call ask if they have coolermaster ...if they have it ...then well and good ..but they have corsair ...


----------



## george101 (Sep 6, 2008)

which is better??? gecube or palit or xpertvision???


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2008)

xpertvision is another branch or sister concern of Palit. I got this information from this forum. Search you will find it.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

george101 said:


> which is better??? gecube or palit or xpertvision???



all of them are of reference design ...and Xpervision and palit are the same cos Xpertvision is the division of palit which sales in Europe...so its a brand name of palit in europe.

gecube is also good and it will look the same as palit and perform the same too and since u want cheapest HD4850 ...so whichever u get cheapest buy that ..just keep in mind the manufacturing date buy the one with latest manufacturing date preferably aug 2008 ...and u will not run into any problem of running ur gpu hot or noise ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

Go for GeCube, better customer support than Palit.


----------



## george101 (Sep 7, 2008)

is it ok to for CM EP500W???? which others options do i have???


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

george101 said:


> is it ok to for CM EP500W???? which others options do i have???



u have the option of CM600 will cost u about 3.2k and corsair vx450W will cost u about the same ...other than that i don't think anything is worth considering if tight on budget ...choose CM500W ...



KPower Mania said:


> Go for GeCube, better customer support than Palit.


how can u say that ??? both palit and gecube cards are sold in india mostly by tirupati ..so they will provide the same warranty i guess ...???

gecube availablity is very scarce  these days ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

Sapphire is the best IMO.....


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 7, 2008)

First change ur PSU/SMPS - I'd recommend min 600W PSU of C.M. / Corsair / Tagan.

About the graphics card :

IF u don't want major accessories like Cross-fire cable , HDMI adapter , s-vid to 3 component , s-vid to co-ax then better buy palit coz plait gives only 2 cables with 1 power cable.
I first bought the palit one but then replaced it with Sapphire HD4850. 
I bought Sapphire HD4850 with the new dual slot fansink as it has all the major cables and accessories bundled - hence , i guess , its abit costly.
MSI is also a good option as it too gives all accessories!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Sapphire is the best IMO.....



not so much the case with HD4850/HD4870  ...as sapphire is still selling cards with older bios (i know atleast two of my friends who bought sapphire last week and face this problem)..which makes the card run hot and noisy ...no such problem with palit and gecube ...right now ...they run cool and without any noise ...if one can find the sapphire with latest manufacturing date its well and good ..else they run into problem....

off the topic - u said GRAW2 fails to start on HD4850 ....well my system(with palit HD4850) runs it fine with all settings max @1280x1024 @about 80 FPS...with software PhysX...which i think is decent enough for me ...


----------



## george101 (Sep 7, 2008)

guys one more if i want to go crossfire l8r which psu shud i buy then??? at which price point???


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

george101 said:


> guys one more if i want to go crossfire l8r which psu shud i buy then??? at which price point???



first of all ur mobo has only one PCIE slot ...so u will have to change the mobo ..and a crossfire ready mobo will cost u about 8k now(approx.) ... and to run two HD4850 u will need atleast 550W of constant power ...so u will need atleast CMextereme650W for about 5k  ...but i will suggest corsair 620W or tagan 600W  for about 6.2k ...it will atleast  make sure u get constant power to both the cards ...

out of personal curiousity why do u want to crossfire ...?? what is ur monitor size ?? for size upto 22" to 24" HD4850 is powerfull enough card to play all games with decent frame rates...unless u are a professional gamer ...

u might like to check out the review here  ...
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/sapphire-radeon-hd4850-cf_4.html#sect0


----------



## george101 (Sep 7, 2008)

i dnt plan to go crossfire nw... may b aftr 1 or 2 years may b... just asked out of curiousity.... thanx for helping.....


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 7, 2008)

@ imgame2

You pointed out the exact reason that made all G-card manufacturers change the card design and heatsink.

The heating problem was with reference model only.

Since then all the G-card makers viz  MSI  , PALIT , SAPPHIRE ,(may be Asus & Gigabyte also), Etc... have made modifications with layout as well.

About the bios - i don't know much about that.
My card has the newest bios and also sapphire had released new bios for their toxic series and i guess will also release it for 4850 in future if the current one is still faulty. 

It all depends on the drivers - the latest is catalyst 8.8 and the unofficial hotfix for 8.8 which ill be trying in some time.

But AFAIK the main prob frying the cards was the reference cooler and layout. The fan was set to med rpm by default - a little bit of changes in the g-card profile w.r.t fan speed in catalyst - the higher fan speed made it a lot cooler!

My sapphire HD4850 card runs cool as expected with a big dual slot fan/heat-sink.

I guess sapphire had made some bios changes also along with pcb and fansink changes if at all there is something like a bios for a g-card.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Power_user_EX said:


> @ imgame2
> 
> You pointed out the exact reason that made all G-card manufacturers change the card design and heatsink.
> 
> ...




whats ur BIOS version and when u bought the card ???

also how much is toxic available for ...? and for how much u got ur card for  ..??


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 8, 2008)

i got it for 11.5k.

Also ill post all the pics of catalyst and the card in 1 or 2 days.

Haven't checked the bios nor flashed the bios till now.

New Bios (unofficial) for hard OC r available on net for 4850 - to be flashed using AtiFlash. If ever u use it - use it at ur own risk!

Also dude

Plz don't Quote long replies like that of mine - it make the thread redundant and un-readable. Just point at the person u want to reply using @ which i prefer more.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ Be very careful while OC'ing. Better use ATI overdrive's auto tune option before manual OC.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Power_user_EX said:


> i got it for 11.5k.



with that price point a plain palit HD4850 with a aftermarket cooler like *Accelero S1 Rev. 2* (available @ lynx for about 1.5k) will be cheaper and more efficient anyday....not that palit HD4850 needs it but if someone really want some great cooling solution ..its much better than a simple dual slot cooler..



> Haven't checked the bios nor flashed the bios till now.


i m not saying to flash ur BIOS... just asked the version cos the one which is latest comes with a better FAN profile curve and u don't have to do any fan tweak or anything to make the card run cool,i know this cos my friends bought sapphire cards last week ..with older BIOS and facing problems...hence i said to people buying sapphire with latest manufacturing DATE!...or else they might run into problem ...
why trouble heading into problem when u can avert it ??



> New Bios (unofficial) for hard OC r available on net for 4850 - to be flashed using AtiFlash. If ever u use it - use it at ur own risk!


i don't need to flash my BIOS for my palit HD4850 as it runs cool and the resolutions i play at...it performs quite well to my satisfaction in all games.



> Also dude
> 
> Plz don't Quote long replies like that of mine - it make the thread redundant and un-readable. Just point at the person u want to reply using @ which i prefer more.


aye sir! anything else i can do for u sir??



desiibond said:


> ^^ Be very careful while OC'ing. Better use ATI overdrive's auto tune option before manual OC.



^^+100 ...moreover one doesn't need to overclock the card ..its very powerful for resolutions at which most people will play ..only perhaps for CRYSIS ..it might need overclocking if one plays it at high resolution like 1680x1050 or higher just to have all eye candy turned on ...


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

Power_user_EX said:


> First change ur PSU/SMPS - I'd recommend min 600W PSU of C.M. / Corsair / Tagan.
> 
> About the graphics card :
> 
> ...








hey man dont mistake me that i saw ur last thread that u dont know about palit that what u expected model was not given , u bought that palit is new cooling and new bios tech from palit it is far more advanced to sapphire"it is very old bios and low perf than palit"dont see the outlook seek the performance ok ... palit gives more fps than sapphire in cysis .. check that you unknowingly returned for that dont tell any one to go for sapphire ok ,, all other stuffs can purchase for 400 bucks


----------



## toofan (Oct 2, 2008)

^ Did You forget to wear your specs.?
Calm down baby.


----------



## RMN (Oct 2, 2008)

@george
did you get the Palit HD4850 from tirupati?


----------



## Crazylegs 325 (Dec 22, 2008)

hi all i have just purchased a hd 4850 and it runs for about five minutes in game and then just restarts itself, any suggestions as to wot it could be ?







1gb socket am2+ motherboard, 3gd of ram, 500gb hard drive, am2 dual core 6400, 600w power supply, xp home.


----------



## girish_b (Dec 24, 2008)

I got my Palit Hd 4850 Sonic from theitwares.com. I was able to run it with an Coolermaster EP 600, but I later wen for an Corsair HX 620. 

Works pretty well.


----------

